# Kestrel Hawk owner final flight



## lionelulrich (Sep 23, 2014)

Paul Smith, Hawk owner of Tucson Az., informed me of some sad news last week. Bill Tuttle, of the Pensacola Fl. area, owner of a Hawk painted up like the Air Force Thunderbirds, has passed away. I knew he was retired military and loved the Hawk. Last I talked with him, he was redoing the bird and going to paint it in the colors of the New Orleans Saints. I understand that Paul Smith, 1 520 591 4551, now has the plane and is interested in selling it and his own. I have attached a photo of Bill, and it speaks for itself in telling what type of personality that he was.


----------

